
Show HN: SoundsMix – Mix sounds to help relax, study or work - Mulder90
https://soundsmix.xyz
======
Mulder90
Hi all,

I was bored today and I made this little app
[https://soundsmix.xyz](https://soundsmix.xyz) to mix sounds and create
combinations of sounds to help relax while studying or working. Nothing new
and original :)

How can I improve it?

Any suggestions? Thanks

